# Malibu Rebuild



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Hmmm. It looks like you have another boat in the background. That isn't good. Not having a boat is a good motivator to get you into the garage when you'd really rather be fishing. If I had another boat, my current 3 year project would take another 8.
:-[
Seriously, it looks like a cool hull. Have fun, take lots of pics and post often. We like to watch...

...it is kinda creepy at first, but you'll get used to it.

Nate


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

the initial demo included removing the forward deck, port side baitwell and forward thwart.  most all gel coat was removed from interior and ready to start adding. first was high density coring stringers. all decks and bulkhead foam coring, no wood used in build.







grid template was made to cut deck.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

Gheenoe in the background was sold to help fund a motor for the new skiff.







deck installed and upper decks going on.







final cut to the cap was done at the Gausebuilt shop with a bit of professional help.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

Back to the house and a couple of coats of resin with sanding compound additive to the decks.  Gel cote applied.








Taped a non skid pattern.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

hull painted with awl grip and waiting for rub rail.








rub rail and motor bracket installed


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

This is cool


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

found a low hour 03 25hp


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

all hatches fitted and hardware installed
















one of the first test outings


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Looks as though the Malibu, is pretty much the same as my Johnsen. Those hulls have allot of potential, and can be found dirt cheap. What year is the hull? Looks great, nice work.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

to Quality T Tops in Tarpon Springs for custom poling platform build.








taping out non skid pattern on platform deck


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

Push pole mounts installed and Stiffy 








most recent additions include recessed nav lights, red LED cockpit lighting, bait pump and plumbing and stereo system.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

I had my eye on this boat for many years as it sat on the side of a home in my neighborhood. Its a 76 hull that was last registered in 1983. I was working on the baitwell lit tonight and should have it installed tomorrow. I skipped many steps in this quick recap of the build. I will be glad to help with anything in particular you my have questions about.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow 

Cool ass build


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

That is one sick transformation...

Sweet work!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice work! I do have a similar hull that I'm currently working on it but yours is very nice! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

I wish I have the skills!


----------



## esteroali (Feb 23, 2011)

Very very well done!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL job!! Kudos to you,I admire your skills. Keep Slimin' it! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

One quick tip that I may offer is this. If you use foam high density board, buy a couple sheets of melamine at home depot and lay up your panels prior to installation. Use release wax like you would use in a mold. use a lot of resin and wet board, panel and cloth. evenly weight down the panel. when dry your panel will pop off the melamine and be ready for installation. this eliminates lots of sanding and finish work to get a smooth surface.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You filled in the drain plug? How does it drain? How does the cockpit area drain?


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

The transom was cut out from the inside and all wood removed. replaced with glassed panels and putty. remaining small voids were identified by tap test and i injected resin to fill them. You can see in later photos that drain plug was reinstalled in typical location.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

Bait well lid and speakers installed.


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

How stable is she? Nice project too.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

Because of the added structure. Decks, gunnels and bulkheads and associated weight she has much better ride and feels solid. Like most of these boats, you should have a good partner on board when on the platform. I am 6'1" and 210. having never owned a poling skiff I was surprised that I was able to jump up there and feel quite stable.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

awesome build... looks sweet!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice. I use to have a 74 Malibu it was a cool little boat. You made that thing look sweet


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

One of the best re-builds of a Malibu I have seen. So glad to see an older boat rebuilt out of foam and not wood. 

Sweet Sled man!


----------



## covenant (Aug 11, 2012)

>


Where did you get that plate for the motor bracket?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> >
> 
> 
> Where did you get that plate for the motor bracket?


bobsmachineshop.com


----------



## covenant (Aug 11, 2012)

The square plate also? Bc I can't find where they have the plate for sale on the website.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> The square plate also? Bc I can't find where they have the plate for sale on the website.


The plate comes with it as seen here: http://www.bobsmachine.com/Mini-Manual-Jack-Plate-MMJ-0-40-HP-Max-Narrow-width-100-200500.htm

I believe he just has it mounted on the outside instead of the inside.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

This project was definitely a build as you go.  I took several design elements that I liked and did my best to make it happen. One thing I did have a fit with was mounting the motor. Transom was filled in to make flush deck. found a alright deal on a low hour merc 25 short shaft. thought that with the bracket I would be able to use it without modification.  No way, had to install bay industries lower unit extension to make it 20" shaft.  still had to modify bracket and raise it up an inch over max adjustment then mount the motor to bracket plate before mounting to boat.  All worked out well, looks and rides great. Just a long road to get there.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

If interested in building a similar type skiff, there is a very nice looking johnsen 14' for sale in Tampa Bay Craigslist. good candidate for a rebuild.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

mounted custom law stick. made with salvaged redwood from ATTU island and marked with woodburning tool. lets hope laws dont change in the near future.


----------



## forester (Jul 1, 2013)

Great looking skiff! 

I just purchased a 15' Johnsen hull that looks identical to your boat before the mods.

I have a question about your hatches and basically how you made them. Are they water tight being that it looks as there is no lip on them?

Also what was you base building material for your decks and what ounce cloth did you go with. Sorry about the questions but I'm gonna copy your lay out ;D


----------



## forester (Jul 1, 2013)

> One quick tip that I may offer is this.  If you use foam high density board, buy a couple sheets of melamine at home depot and lay up your panels prior to installation. Use release wax like you would use in a mold. use a lot of resin and wet board, panel and cloth. evenly weight down the panel. when dry your panel will pop off the melamine and be ready for installation. this eliminates lots of sanding and finish work to get a smooth surface.


I have used a sheet of plexiglass on past projects to get the same smooth result and the resin/epoxy did not stick to it.


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeti cooler for Christmas will be next addition to the skiff.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I am glad you bumped this. Man, you nailed that project. ART!!!


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Paul, I appreciate that. Never been fishing up your way maybe a road trip is in order. Know of any hookups for a tuna trip out of Venice? A combo redfish/ tuna trip is sounding good.


----------



## ccolding (Feb 4, 2010)

I know this is an old post but I'm about to begin a project with a very similar hull and was hoping you could give some insight on how you laid out stringers? How many and how far did they reach?

Also, did you put in a floor past the front bulkhead?


----------



## rdeschenes (Aug 5, 2012)

I am now thinking about selling my skiff, still in great condition. send message if interested.
Thanks


----------



## reggie_4572 (Nov 17, 2021)

rdeschenes said:


> I am now thinking about selling my skiff, still in great condition. send message if interested.
> Thanks


I just bought this boat. It will live in a marina in S Tampa and used often. Would greatly appreciate any historical data that you are willing to share.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cool skiff


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice work, love that platform


----------

